# Fantasy -> Farbwahl



## Kyrius (18. Februar 2005)

Geplant ist eine Internetpräsenz, die viel mit Fantasy und dort besonders mit dem Mittelalterstil (Schwert, Magie, Burg, Drache, Ork, etc) zu tun hat.

Welche Farben würden für ein solches Thema am ehesten passen? (Nett währen Hexadezimale Codes, einfache Farbnamen reichen aber auch) 

Ich dachte vor allem an Erdtöne, Sprich verschiedene Braun- und Grautöne (Erde und Stein halt)


----------



## channelmaster (18. Februar 2005)

Ich denke da auch am ehesten in die Richtung von Grautönen und Grüntönen - aber man kann ja auch durchaus noch einen idyllischen Sonnenauf- bzw. Untergang einbinden; kommt bei Fantasy auch nie schlecht.

Gibt's denn schon genauere Vorstellungen zur Story etc.?
Im Allgmeinen muss davon ausgegangen werden, dass nicht alzu dunkle Farben verwendet werden sollten, wenn der User länger auf der Seite verweilt.

mfg, Rico


----------



## RalfHeinz (19. Februar 2005)

Hallo

Schau dir diese Seite mal an http://www.validhtml.com/farbzusammenstellung/ . Da kannste ein bischen rumspielen und veilleicht findest Du ja so schnell deine Farbe.

Welche Art von Fantasyseite solls denn werden? Eher in Richtung Magie, Wald, ...


----------



## holzoepfael (19. Februar 2005)

Ich finde so Töne schön wie von hellem Türkis nach dunklem Türkis bis hinüber ins Braune und Graue.
Mit Türkis meine ich etwas in diese Richtung hier: #3D8FA6

holzoepfael


----------



## Kyrius (21. Februar 2005)

Das ist ja das fiese  Es gibt sowohl idyllische Stellen wie eine Küste, eine Wiese oder einen Wald, als auch düstere Stellen wie Sümpfe und karge Gebirge.

Um den Wiedererkennungswert der Seite zu behalten, brauche ich was allgemeines, was zu Fantasy passt 

Und damit ihr irgendwas mit diesem Beitrag anfangen könnt: Es wird ein Browsergame (ja, gibts wie Sand am Meer, naund? Ist eh nur für die Schule)


----------



## RalfHeinz (21. Februar 2005)

Wenn du  genug Zeit und Platz hast kannste ja verschiedene Designs machen (mit gleichem Inhalt) und die Zufällig laden lassen. Wäre doch auch mal ne nette Sache.


----------



## Kyrius (21. Februar 2005)

hm *an Kinn kratz* daran habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht

ok, also...

Wald/Wiese muss natürlich in grünen und braunen Farben dargestellt werden, richtig?
Küsten und Strände in Blau, Gelb und eventuell etwas Grau (Stein)?
Sümpfe natürlich in Schwarz, Dunkelgrün und vielleicht noch eine Farbe?
Gebirge in kargem Grau


----------



## RalfHeinz (21. Februar 2005)

Also wenn du mir den Inhalt etc. und ein wenig deine Vorstellungen erklärst, dann kann ich ja mal ein paar Entwürfe für dich machen.


----------



## Kyrius (23. Februar 2005)

hehe ja danke aber Design wollten wir (obwohl keine Grafiker) schon selbst erstellen  
ich wollte hier nur die Farbwahl abklären (siehe mein letzter Beitrag)


----------



## SunnyLilly (7. März 2005)

hey ihr,

  warum denn unbedingt an realistischen Farben kleben?
  also so seh ich (fantasyfan) das:
  realistische, aber fast zu kräftige Farben --> klassische Fantasy (zb.Tolkien)
  gedeckte, realistische Farben --> historische Fantasy (zb. Nibelungen)
  total bunt und verrückt --> Terry Pratchet (kann ich net beschreiben)
  so und mir am liebsten: mehr oder weniger in einem Farbton gehalten, das hat was Magisches (find ich ) bei dem jetzt schwebt mir so spontan was in lila vor...

  lg


----------

